# Password being requested by http://www.mcudahy.net?



## PauliePaul (Dec 6, 2008)

Odd site behavior here... when I try to go to the thread "Embarrassing tunes on iPod":

http://forum.saxontheweb.net/showthread.php?t=86150

I get a popup message:
"A username and password are being requested by http://www.mcudahy.net. The site says: "Password Protected Area""

I'm already logged in to the site, and it seems to only be on the thread mentioned above. If I click cancel a couple times the message goes away. Is this possibly due to an advertisement on the page?


----------



## tbone1004 (May 22, 2004)

You aren't the only one. No idea what's causing it


----------



## Jazz House (Mar 14, 2007)

I get that too. I don't get what it's about. 

I know that Mcudahy is somebody's username. He has posted various times in that thread. 

hmmmm.......fishy...........


----------



## kcp (Feb 2, 2003)

This is not good -Under no circonstances should you enter your username and password in there - Thanks for reporting. I'm alerting Harri right away

Also could you tell me in what part of the forum that thread is so that I can get around to it and yank it off the live forum.


----------



## Jazz House (Mar 14, 2007)

It's in the member lounge.


----------



## kcp (Feb 2, 2003)

Thanks


----------



## Jazz House (Mar 14, 2007)

no problem


----------



## kcp (Feb 2, 2003)

Ok well, I soft-deleted it. That way no one can access that thread.


----------



## PauliePaul (Dec 6, 2008)

Now that's service! Thanks Kim.


----------



## Chris S (Jun 3, 2004)

As far as I can tell (took a brief look), it's not a phishing scam or anything. If you ever log into an Admin Control Panel for a website (instead of using FTP or some kind of third party service) a similar popup window appears. Or if you ever configure a wireless router, etc.

Fortunately, whomever owns the site was wise enough to change the default username and password.


----------



## kcp (Feb 2, 2003)

Ok, I found and fixed the problem - I only had to remove the broken pictures from mcudahy's posts.

Yes, thank you, thank you, I'm a genius, I know :notworth:


----------



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

kcp said:


> Ok, I found and fixed the problem - I only had to remove the broken pictures from mcudahy's posts.
> 
> Yes, thank you, thank you, I'm a genius, I know :notworth:


Thanks, Kim:

mcudahy posted a picture from his site without understanding that his site requires user log-in.

The case is closed.


----------



## mcudahy (Sep 24, 2006)

Sorry everyone. It's not true that I don't understand my site requires a user login. I used to have the site wide open... and that was back when I used to upload content to it that I wanted to share with SOTWers. But I just changed it a couple weeks ago to require a login. The change had nothing to do with SOTW. It was because I started getting paranoid after reading a lot of articles about identity theft and how we're giving out so much personal and financial info about ourselves simply by what we do online. (E.g., I had a page called "index.html" that had a lot of links that could add up to a vague sort of portrait of me, and the financial services companies I did business with. And lots of pictures of my kids--and didn't want some pedophile creep looking at them.) I use the site a lot for the convenience of being able to access a lot of frequently-visited URLs from any machine on the net, sort of like the bookmarks you can store in a Google or Yahoo toolbar.

I'm using the SmugMug site now to host my newer photos, which has its own password protection. I could upload the photos in my SOTW posts to that, and make them public, and change the URLs in the posts. But would anyone on SOTW actually look at them? (I agree with what I take to be the view of many, that it's annoying when people include links to things in their posts that aren't actually accessible! But these things always were, until very recently.)

Anyway, there's nothing to worry about: there's no way for me to collect usernames and passwords from that site, but also the only username and password that would work are ones I created and made known to a select elite few... well, actually, my sisters, Mom, in-laws, wife... that's about it. It has nothing to do with your SOTW username and password. You don't really want to see all the pics of my kids, do ya? The SOTW content was a few photos, CD covers, audio clips... nothing essential. But it was stuff I wanted to share, so the more I think about it, the more I think I should move the photos to a public SmugMug gallery. 

Again, I'm really sorry about the confusion. In the words of Richard Nixon, "I am not a crook!"


----------



## kcp (Feb 2, 2003)

That's okay. We know you're not a crook - One can never be too carefull about the kind of info he shares on Internet - Glad that the issue was brought to your attention; I meant to do it but then something else came-up and it slipped my mind.


----------



## mcudahy (Sep 24, 2006)

kcp said:


> That's okay. We know you're not a crook - One can never be too carefull about the kind of info he shares on Internet - Glad that the issue was brought to your attention; I meant to do it but then something else came-up and it slipped my mind.


Thanks, Kim, for the kind words! But now "Embarassing Tunes..." is gone, right? That doesn't seem like the best fix... I mean, it was a fun thread. If you admins would put it back, I'd just upload my JPG to SmugMug and change the link to point there. It doesn't seem fair to all the other posters in that thread to have it just disappear (although it _might_ save them some embarrassment!).


----------



## kcp (Feb 2, 2003)

It is back. Only I had to make a new copy of the thread which does that the URL above is no longer good - This is the good one: http://forum.saxontheweb.net/showthread.php?t=105634
and your pictures which were broken anyway have been removed.

If you want though, you can edit your posts yourself and add the correct picture URLs


----------

